# Doors wont close properly for my 240



## DRFT_ER34 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a minor problem. Everytime I close my doors I have to slam them, I heard somwhere its the Door hinges but iunno. My passenger side door will close all the way with slamming but when I slam the drivers side I can see that it doesnt close all the way and when I look at the Accessories the light is still lit what should I do. Oh and its a 240 hatch 93 Thanks in advance


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

DRFT_ER34 said:


> I have a minor problem. Everytime I close my doors I have to slam them, I heard somwhere its the Door hinges but iunno. My passenger side door will close all the way with slamming but when I slam the drivers side I can see that it doesnt close all the way and when I look at the Accessories the light is still lit what should I do. Oh and its a 240 hatch 93 Thanks in advance


Yes, replace the hinge (Well unless there is a pin in it... then replace that.). You'll have to realign the door afterwards. Which can be quite a pain, and you'll probably need an assistant. But you shouldn't have to slam them anymore when your finished. Also try spraying WD40 on the latch, they might be siezing up.


----------

